# which dog breed its right for you?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

★☞ Dog Breed Selector Quiz SelectSmart.com

Here are my top 10

1. Crossbreed (100%) - it seems logical that everyone will get that as their top answer
2. Maltese (91%) :wub: 
3. Bichon Frise (81%)
4. Yorkshire Terrier (81%)
5. Tibetan Spaniel (73%)
6. Chinese Crested (71%)
7. Papillon (71%) :wub:
8. Lowchen (71%)
9. Lhasa Apso (70%)
10. Silky Terrier (70%)

I would never get some of those breeds though lol.
The top 2 are the breeds I have though:chili:
and I would prefer papillon to be #3. hehe

what are yours?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great website. Thanks for sharing.

Mine came up as follows:

1. Mixed (100%)
2. Maltese (81%)
3. Yorkie (71%)
4. Bichon (70%)
5. Papillon (68%)
6. Lowchen (65%)
7. English Toy Spaniel (64%)
8. Shih Tzu (62%)
9. Lhasa Apso (62%)
10.Havanese (61%) 

Several of these breeds I have owned and/or considered. 

So what is everyone else's breed?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

*1. **Mixed Breed Dog *
*2. **Maltese *
*3. **Bichon Frise *
*4. **Yorkshire Terrier *
*5. **Poodle (standard) *
*6. **Papillon *
*7. **Poodle (miniature) *
*8. **English Toy Spaniel *
*9. **Havanese *
*10. Lowchen *

I wish the poodle was a little higher up. When I'm a lot older I want a chocolate one.


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

I just wanted to see if it was possible to get maltese as #1... I found out you can tie.

so maltese was #1 and Mixed was #2 but both at 100%...followed by bichon frise at 81%


But...when I'm honest...lol... I get 1. Mixed Breed, 2. Maltese (81%)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

My top 10:
1. Mixed Breed (100%)
2. Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever (84%) - This I am considering for my next pup
3. Polish Lowland Sheepdog (75%)
4. Sussex Spaniel (73%)
5. American Eskimo - Standard (71%)
6. Brittany Spaniel (69%) - Another I am considering 
7. German Pinscher (68%)
8. American Water Spaniel (66%)
9. English Cocker Spaniel (65%)
10. Border Terrier (64%)
.
.
18. Whippet (60%)
95. Maltese (39%)

When I run it for my top considerations when I chose a Maltese I get them at #4 with 76%, just under a Mixed, Poodle and Bichon. I'm so glad that I had certain criteria when I got my malt(s)! I'd be lost without them. :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*1. ** Mixed Breed Dog 
If no purebred in our database matches all your criteria, consider a mutt. Perhaps a mix of these top breeds on your list.
  (100%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*2. ** Bichon Frise  (81%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*3. ** Poodle (toy)  (72%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*4. ** Maltese  (71%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*5. ** Tibetan Spaniel  (69%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*6. ** American Eskimo-Miniature  (69%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*7. ** Manchester Terrier-Toy  (69%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*8. ** Affenpinscher  (68%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*9. ** Australian Terrier  (68%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*10. ** Lowchen  (68%)  Books, etc.







 Information link *







*11. ** Yorkshire Terrier  (68%)  Books, etc.







*


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well atleast Maltese was on my list. But coming in #2 after the mixed breed was *Xoloitzcuintli *what the heck is that?!?!??!

I said I liked a dog with soft hair, not NO hair :huh:










What is this?!?!?!? I've never even heard of this dog :blink: :blink: :blink: I guess it's skin is soft maybe?? I said I like a soft coat...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

1. Mixed breed (100%)
2. Bichon Frise (82%)
3. Poodle(standard) (81%)
4. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (80%)
5. Poodle(toy) (80%)
6. Poodle(miniature) (79%)
7. French Bulldog (75%)
8. Havanese (74%)
9. Maltese (74%)
10. Manchester Terrier(toy) (72%)

All the Poodles and Bichon are up there because I chose *curly hair* as the hair option  Before I met Yeager, I was considering Bichons and Poodles, but I didn't meet the right Bichon before I found Yeager, and for some reason all the people around me were strongly against poodles :blink: they look too high maintenance haha


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

SugarBob62 said:


> Well atleast Maltese was on my list. But coming in #2 after the mixed breed was *Xoloitzcuintli *what the heck is that?!?!??!
> 
> I said I liked a dog with soft hair, not NO hair :huh:
> 
> ...


woah!! how do you even pronounce that? the chest area reminds me of Chinese Crested


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's my top 10


1. Mixed breed

2. Maltese (81%) :wub:

3. Bichon Frise (71%)

4. Lhasa Apso (61%)

5. Toy Poodle (61%) :blink:

6. Yorkie (61%)

7. Miniature Schnauzer (60%)

8. Standard Poodle (60%) :blink:

9. Pomeranian (58%)

10. Italian Greyhound (57%)


Can't figure out how the poodles, bichon, and schnauzer got in there before the yorkie and pom. I preferred long straight hair. The poodles are definitely a no for me since i don't particularly care for them especially the standard poodles. I showed my son the list and he laughed because he knows how much i like poodles. Lol.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is the result that came up for me:

1. Mixed (100%)
2. Maltese (74%)
3. Xoloitzcuintli (68%) WHOZA ... Never heard of the Mexican Hairless Dog. (Xoloitzcuintli) Yes, I just searched for more info about this breed straight away. Not sure if I would like to search for reputable breeders for my next breed I wanna own .. Other breeds top my list 
4. Standard Poodle (67%) yaay for poodles
5. Bichon Frise (65%)
6. Portuguese Water Dog (63%)
7. Italian Greyhound (62%)
8. Miniiature Schnauze (62%)
9. Chinese Crested (61%) what is up with hairless pooches and kat in the result lol I have no idea and these breeds arent in my top. I prefer the fluffy puffy ones 
10. Papillon (58%) LOOOOVE this breed 



SugarBob62 said:


> Well atleast Maltese was on my list. But coming in #2 after the mixed breed was *Xoloitzcuintli *what the heck is that?!?!??!
> 
> I said I liked a dog with soft hair, not NO hair :huh:
> 
> ...


:smrofl::smrofl: ok Amanda, I think the two of us have to start searching reputable breeders ...

awwh but I am sure they are sweet at heart :wub: Dogs rule :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Well atleast Maltese was on my list. But coming in #2 after the mixed breed was *Xoloitzcuintli *what the heck is that?!?!??!
> 
> I said I liked a dog with soft hair, not NO hair :huh:
> 
> ...


The name is normally shortened to Xolo (pron. Zolo). They think this might be where the Chinese Crested comes from. I did some research on them, but it turns out they're really not great with other pets/strangers. And, being a 'primitive' breed, they have a bit of a temper and are quite self-sufficient. I really wanted a friendly/fairly easy to handle dog, so I pretty much stopped my research there!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

My results (I don't have any overwhelming winners. I really didn't have a preference for coat type or length or a few other things, though, so that probably didn't help narrow anything down at all..

1. Mixed breed (100%)
2. Bichon Frise (76%)
3. French Bulldog (67%)
4. Whippet (66%)
5. Lowchen (65%)
6. Havanese (65%)
7. Tibetan spaniel (64%)
8. Wire fox terrier (64%)
9. Poodle (miniature) (63%)
10. Poodle (toy) (63%)
11. Maltese (62%)

Very interesting! I considered a lot of these breeds when I was looking. Frankly, I wasn't too thrilled at the prospect of all the work involved with Maltese coats, but wanted to make the trade off so I would have a smart, loving, bubbly little lap dog. Now, I'm so attached to her coat, I don't know if I can bear to cut it!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> it turns out they're really not great with other pets/strangers. And, being a 'primitive' breed, they have a bit of a temper and are quite self-sufficient. I really wanted a friendly/fairly easy to handle dog, so I pretty much stopped my research there!


They sure require plenty of training, socialization ...etc at a young age. 

I am sure they can be as sweet as (or even sweeter than) a well trained pit bull










I don't think I will ever own one of these two breeds. I have other breeds in my top list (considering temperament and look wise); only 4 of them came out in this specific quiz result.

Kat


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Here are my top 10:
1. Mixed Breed (100%)
2. Maltese (80%)
3. Toy Poodle (75%)
4. Bichon Frise (75%)
5. Manchester Terrier-Toy (74%)
6. American Eskimo Dog -Toy (73%)
7. Xoloitzcuintli (72%)
8. Italian Greyhound (71%)
9. Poodle-Mini (71%)
10. Poodle-Standard (70%)


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

*1.Mixed Breed Dog *
*2. Maltese *
*3. Yorkshire Terrier*
*4. Manchester Terrier-Toy*
*5. Poodle (standard) *
*6. Bichon Frise*
*7. Havanese *
*8. Poodle (toy) *
*9. Shih Tzu*
*10. Australian Terrier*


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> The name is normally shortened to Xolo (pron. Zolo). They think this might be where the Chinese Crested comes from. I did some research on them, but it turns out they're really not great with other pets/strangers. And, being a 'primitive' breed, they have a bit of a temper and are quite self-sufficient. I really wanted a friendly/fairly easy to handle dog, so I pretty much stopped my research there!


 
Interesting because I chose soft dog. Great with pets and strangers...friendly. So why on earth would that kind of dog come up on my results?? Thats like the complete opposite!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

That was interesting!

1.Mutt 100%
2.Maltese 82%
3.Bichon Frise 80%
4.Poodle- Toy 68%
5.Yorkie 65%
6.Australian Terrier 64%
7.Poodle- Standard 64%
8.Tibetan Spaniel 63%
9.Italian Greyhound 62%
10.Chinese Crested 61%


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> Interesting because I chose soft dog. Great with pets and strangers...friendly. So why on earth would that kind of dog come up on my results?? Thats like the complete opposite!


Same with me. I didn't even tick on aggressive, biter, hunter dog. I chose tolerate pets and stranger (friendly). After completing this breed selector quiz, you get the chance to rate it. I gave it 2 stars (since it was correct in choosing 4 of my actual top breed list) and found out that the quiz has a total of 3 stars out of 5 stars. 9368 people voted for it









I don't think *new to dog breeds* people should rely on this specific breed selector quiz before getting their first pup. 

Kat


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SugarBob62 said:


> Well atleast Maltese was on my list. But coming in #2 after the mixed breed was *Xoloitzcuintli *what the heck is that?!?!??!
> 
> I said I liked a dog with soft hair, not NO hair :huh:
> 
> ...





TheMalts&Me said:


> Here is the result that came up for me:
> 
> 1. Mixed (100%)
> 2. Maltese (74%)
> ...


 
On Animal Planet "Dogs 101" this breed is being talked about.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> Interesting because I chose soft dog. Great with pets and strangers...friendly. So why on earth would that kind of dog come up on my results?? Thats like the complete opposite!


Did you move the little bars under your answer to how important a certain thing is to you?

The 1st time I took the quiz, I didn't move the bars -- everything was just in the middle. The Xolo was on my list then too as well as several others that didn't fit what I was looking for. I went back into the quiz and realized that you had to set the bar to how important a certain feature is to you and then I got the list I posted (which is much closer to my actual likes).


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah! 
I got mixed breed and then maltese and then poodle! 

I knew myself and my fluffer were meant to be!


----------

